# Ms. Wiggles in Harlan Shelter in KY



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a precious face!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Harlan County is in far eastern Kentucky, a mining town basically, and it's about a three-four hour drive from me. I tried calling a little bit ago about her, but there was no answer. They may be out for the day.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is adorable and I hope she gets rescued or adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I think it said to email the shelter*

I think it said to email the shelter.
You can call again, but I definitely would e-mail.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Anyone have an update on this?


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Got an e-mail from them yesterday. The little girl is still there. They said she was very friendly and have had a couple of people come in and look at her.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Is there a rescue that serves that area? I wouldn't count on somebody adopting her.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Is she still there???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

I just emld. shelter to ask.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

As of yesterday morning, Tuesday, she was still there.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay guys, I contacted Tennessee valley GRR......Here is the response:

Faye,
We think we will be able to take this dog, but we are in Knoxville, TN. Would you be able to arrange transportation? We don't normally take dogs that far away from us.
Thank you,
Kathy Frank
TVGRR Intake coordinator


ANYONE live near this shelter? IS THIS DOABLE?

p {margin: 0px;color: #003366;}.dogs {font: normal 80% Georgia, "Times New Roman", Times, serif;letter-spacing: 1px;color: #003366;}


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Harlan Kentucky to Knoxville Tn
It looks like this is only a little more than 2 hr drive.

Anyone?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGoldenCharlie*

MyGoldenCharlie:

I emld. Tammy from Gulf South Goldens in TN and also Martha, from J&L Goldens in AL and another rescue friend and asked if they knew anyone to help Kathy Frank get Ms. Wiggles to TVGRR.

I will email Kathy Frank, too.

Harlan is an awful shelter-we need to get Ms. Wiggles out of there!!

Thanks for all your work on this!


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I just went to the site, and it says she's been adopted!!! Don't know if it was the rescue or someone giving her a loving home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hollysmom*

Hollysmom:

Don't know if its the rescue or an adopter either. 

I hope she is out of there!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh that is good news! I am so glad to hear that something has worked out for her. She looked so scared & confused!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Not Sure It's Good News*

GOT THIS msg from Kathy frank of TVGRR last night.
*TVGRR has not called this shelter on this dog. The only way we can take this dog is if someone can bring her to Knoxville.* This is NOT our regular area, and this is a clear mix, but we are not swamped at this time and would like to give this girl a chance if it won’t be too much trouble to get her here. I assumed that someone was in contact with this shelter, since we do not normally monitor this one.
Please let us know if we will be getting this dog.
Thank you,
Kathy Frank
TVGRR Intake coordinator
[email protected]


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I thought she was adopted. The site says she is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just got an E-Mail Ms. Wiggles is safe..*

*Just got an E-Mail Ms. Wiggles is safe..from my friend Margie in Illinois.
She said there is another wonderful Retriever w/white chest there!*
Hi Karen,

It's Margie from Illinois - I just transported Ms. Wiggles up to Michigan yesterday, so she is safe. Since I left yesterday morning, they have taken in an additional 10-15 dogs and 28 puppies, they are just being overrun. Any help from rescues would be appreciated - I have already transported 3 times this month (probably 150 dogs) and they keep coming. We have the first *spay/neuter weekend in April , though. * *If you know anyone who wants to sponsor a spay for someone who can't afford it down here, get the word out. They could write it off, also.* 
*Please keeping checking out the website - they have a ton a great downs down there, there was a retriever one with white chest I saw yesterday when I was there, so friendly. She would be great as well,

http://search.petfinder.com/shelter...contact=&name=&shelterid=KY197&sort=&preview=

Margie
[email protected]
Harlan Shelter: 
[email protected]


**If you can sponsor a dog, please email both Margie and the shelter. I just emld. Them to see how much it is and to ask if they take a check and paypal.*


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Please let me know what you find out about sponsoring a spay for one of these dogs. I can probably help with that, maybe for more than one dog depending on cost.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom:

Thanks so much!! Margie is a saint!
I will let everyone know as soon as I find out how much it is to sponsor a dog and how to pay!


----------

